# Newbie looking for a lil help :)



## Sal8050

Hello guys. I'm not sure if any of you have ever listened to the Vivaldi Cello concertos. Especialy the ones done by Raphael Wallfisch with the City of London Sinfonia.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00000140C/103-6815905-0195033?v=glance&n=5174

My problem is trying to find any other cello music / albums that sounds similar. After hearing these 4 albums and the one done by YoYo-Ma I fell in love with the sound of the cello especialy these concertos. Does anyone know of any other cello artists who compose music that sounds as good as these? I'm not really looking for stuff like the Bach Cello suits, its not the same . I cant seem to find other cello concertos with rich sound as good as these!

Can anyone who is a cello lover suggest anything?

Thanks


----------



## soul_syringe

hi. unfortunately, most vivaldi works are on the violin. bach's cello suites are one of the best around, if not, the best, for its structure. but as you said, you don't want these. i can suggest brahms cello concertos but brahms came from another period in classical music and so, his works will understandably have "another sound." i don't know if you can find any other good cello works other than the ones by these two major cello composers...


----------



## Sal8050

Thanks for responding, I appreciate it. To bad there aren't any modern day classical composers like vivaldi!


----------



## Polly

Well, it's certainly not Vivaldi, but the Elgar is exquisite! Especially DuPre's performance. Also the Boccherini, Dvorak, Herbert (more modern), Saint-Saens and Haydn concerti. Not sure what you mean by "albums that sound similar" . . . I mean, these are not Baroque! But they are _gorgeous_ cello works.


----------

